# New here....contemplating divorce and hoping to gain some insight



## Mel1234 (Apr 18, 2020)

Hello. I’ve been reading through some of the topics here and feel that this may be the place for me to learn and hopefully to help others as well. I have what appears to be a great marriage on paper, but I have been very unhappy and unfulfilled for quite a while now. I will be sharing my story very soon and appreciate everyone for being supportive.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Howdy.... pull up a chair and kick your boots up !!


----------

